

Jeff Bezos Thinks 100% Ad-Supported Businesses Are Bad For Users - smokinn
http://www.businessinsider.com/surprise-jeff-bezos-thinks-ad-supported-businesses-are-bad-for-users-2013-9

======
AtTheLast
I really like the idea of making the readers the customers instead of the
advertisers. It will be interesting to see the direction the Washington Post
takes with Bezos at the helm.

